# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  rbb-Sendung: "Hoffnungsträger Selbsthife" wieder als Video verfügbar !

## RuStra

Die Sendung vom 29.8. ist seit heute wieder in der ARD-Mediathek verfübar.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die dort angesprochenen Themen / Probleme für unsere Arbeit meist auch zutreffen
und dass deshalb vielleicht doch über diesen Beitrag eine Diskussion hier zustande kommen kann.

----------


## Reinardo

Lieber RuStra.  Der von Dir genannte Link führt ins Leere. Weisst Du eine Möglichkeit, das Video noch zu bekommen, da mich die Thematik natürlich auch interessiert. Ich wurde in Spanien von einer Journalistin per Email angeschrieben, konnte aber gar nichts antworten, da mir der Vorgang  unbekannt war.
Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die Sendung vom 29.8. ist seit heute wieder in der ARD-Mediathek verfübar.


Ich habe bezüglich BPS nur diese Richtigstellung zur Sendung gefunden, 
in der der Status der BPS-Vorstände richtiggestellt wird. 
In der vorherigen Sendung scheint jemand heftige Angriffe geritten zu haben ... 

Vielleicht ist die Richtigstellung wichtiger als die ursprüngliche Sendung, 
die wohl deswegen nicht mehr zu finden ist, im Gegensatz zum Rest der
Sendung vom 29.8.2012.

Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Bitte die folgenden Links anklicken:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4941#post64941

http://www.rbb-online.de/suche/index.htx - wenn man unter suchen oben rechts eingibt: hoffnungsträger selbsthilfe öffnen sich 3 Links; mit dem 3. Link öffnet sich die Fernsehwiedergabe mit der Richtigstellung, wie von Ralf beschrieben.

http://www.rbb-online.de/rbbpraxis/r...fegruppen.html
http://www.rbb-online.de/rbbpraxis/t...gkeit_der.html
http://www.ptext.net/pressemitteilun...ptungen-451650

*"Erfahrung ist reich werden durch Verlieren"*
(Ernst von Wildenbruch)

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> mit dem 3. Link öffnet sich die Fernsehwiedergabe mit der Richtigstellung, wie von Ralf beschrieben.


Nicht ganz Harald,

unter dem dritten Link öffnet sich der Text einer Richtigstellung zu falschen Tatsachenbehauptungen über den Deutschen Psoriasis Bund e. V. Zu der hier diskutierten Sendung vom 29. August 2012 gibt es nur den kurzen Videoclip _mit der den BPS betreffenden Richtigstellung_, nämlich hier. Die Sendung, die die falschen Angaben enthielt, ist konsequenterweise nicht mehr zugänglich. 

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Die Links habe ich mir angesehen. Der Bundesverband BPS wird da gar nicht erwähnt und die Frage der Bezahlung von BPS-Vorstandsmitgliedern ist eine Quisqulie, rechtfertigt nicht die Aufregung und das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein. Offenbar wird uns etwas verschwiegen und man wünscht auch nicht, dass darüber disklutiert wird. Reinardo

PS. Die Beeinflussung durch die Pharmaindustrie ist da, wird aber übertrieben verteufelt  und ist aus Sicht der Patienten eigentlich nur ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Zuwendungen seitens der Pharmaindustrie sind meist nur punktuell  und kurzzeitig. Viel größere Abhängigkeiten, die zunächst nicht offenkundig sind, entstehen durch die regulären finanziellen Verhältnisse. Man muss die Geldflüsse untersuchen. Wenn ein Verein oder ein  Verband  100%tig von einer anderen Institution finanziert wird, dann wäre es weltfremd zu glauben, dass er eine selbständige, gar konträre Politik betreiben kann, ungeachtet dessen, was in den Statuten seiner Satzung steht. Man sollte immer fragen: Woher kommt das Geld? Dann weiss man, wer beeinflusst und das Geschehen bestimmt.

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach  Reinardo

Spar dir doch diese aufgeplusterte Empörung.

Schon in Beitrag #3 hatte ich einen funktionierenden link zum Video der Gegendarstellung gepostet.
dort werden die "Vorwürfe" benannt und mit einer Entschuldigung widerrufen.

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass die grosse ARD dies gegenüber dem kleinen BPS
tun würde, wenn auch nur das Geringste dran wäre.

Die Welt ist viel einfacher gestrickt, als dies die Verschwörungstheoretiker gerne hätte.

Schönen Gruss aus Bilderberg und Davos
hvielemi

----------


## RalfDm

> Die Welt ist viel einfacher gestrickt, als dies die Verschwörungstheoretiker gerne hätte.


Hallo hvielemi,

voll d'accord. Hier läuft ein Verschwörungstheoretiker zur Hochform auf. Etwas ganz Anderes wäre es natürlich, wenn ihn die "quisquilie" beträfe.

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Das ist doch Unsinn. Wenn RuStra im Eingangsposting von "themen und Problemen für unsere Arbeit" spricht und ich sogar von einer Jozurnalistin angeschrieben werde, dann muss da mehr gewesen sein als nur die Bezahlung von Vorstandsmitgliedern. Mehr wollte ich gar nicht wissen.
Im eingebrachten Link spricht eine Frau Dr. Spelsberg über die Beeinflussung von Selbsthilfegruppen durch die Pharmaindustrie. Dazu habe ich im Nachwort geschrieben, dass das gar nicht so schlimm ist wie immer dargestellt, dass andere Abhängigkeiten schwerer wiegen. 
Mit "Verschwörungstheorie" hat das nichts zu tun. Bleibt bitte sachlich und unterlasst Verunglimpfung. Darum bitte ich  a u c h   Ralf.

Reinardo

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mit "Verschwörungstheorie" hat das nichts zu tun. 
> Bleibt bitte sachlich und unterlasst Verunglimpfung.





> ... Bezahlung  von BPS-Vorstandsmitgliedern ist eine Quisquilie, rechtfertigt nicht die  Aufregung und das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein. Offenbar wird* uns*  etwas verschwiegen und man wünscht auch nicht, dass darüber diskutiert  wird.



Wenn Du nicht den Eindruck einer Verschwörung gegen *"uns"* erweckt hättest,
wärest Du nun auch nicht mit dieser Qualifizierung deiner wütenden Schreibe konfrontiert.
Komm doch mal etwas zur Ruhe, alter Mann. Du hast es verdient.

Glimpflich,
Hvielemi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Reinard,

hier schriebst Du vor einigen Jahren:




> Der Grossteil der Finanzierung des Verbandes kommt von einer Zuwendung von 790.000 Euro seitens der Deutschen Krebshilfe. Das ist ein enormer Geldbetrag und man geht wohl nicht fehl in der Annahme, dass es sich hiernbei um Gelder handelt, die von einer Vielzahl von Privatpersonen mit idealistischer Motivierung gespendet wurden in der Erwartung, dass ihre Spenden unmittelbar Erkrankten zukommen oder in Forschungsprojekte fliessen wuerden, von denen Krebskranke mittelbar einen Nutzen haben. *An die Mittelverwendung sind also hoechste Anforderungen zu stellen*.


(Hervorhebung durch mich)

In der Sendung der RBB vom 29.8.2012 wurde die Behauptung erhoben, die Mitglieder des Vorstands des BPS erhielten Gehälter, und darum bliebe so wenig Geld für die SHGn übrig, d. h. dass gegen Deine oben durch mich hervorgehobene, durchaus berechtigte Forderung eklatant verstoßen werde. Dagegen hat der BPS sich seinerzeit  vollkommen zu Recht  juristisch zur Wehr gesetzt und die weiter oben verlinkte Richtigstellung durch den Sender bewirkt. Außer der Ausstrahlung dieser Richtigstellung hat der Sender den Film aus seiner Mediathek entfernt, sonst hätte die falsche Tatsachenbehauptung ja weiter im Netz gestanden. Das Ausstrahlen einer kompletten, korrigierten Neufassung des Beitrags war ja schlecht möglich.

Jetzt schreibst Du plötzlich 



> die Frage der Bezahlung von BPS-Vorstandsmitgliedern ist eine Quisqulie, rechtfertigt nicht die Aufregung und das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein. Offenbar wird uns etwas  verschwiegen und man wünscht auch nicht, dass darüber disklutiert wird.


Ein behaupteter Verstoß gegen Deinen kategorischen Imperativ von 2010, dass an die Verwendung der von der DKH zur Verfügung gestellten Mittel höchste Anforderungen zu stellen seien, ist auf einmal eine Quisquilie (vulgo: Kleinigkeit), und in Wahrheit ginge es um ganz andere Dinge, die verschwiegen, und über die nicht diskutiert werden sollte??? Wenn das keine Verschwörungstheorie ist, dann weiß ich ja nicht. Wer hat sich denn da Deiner Ansicht nach miteinander verschworen, bestimmte Dinge unter den Teppich zu kehren?

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ralf.

Ja, das klärt die Sache. Ich bin kein Informant des RBB gewesen, bin gänzlich unbeteilgt und habe die Fragen der Journalistin dahingehend beantwortet, dass ich über kein Insider-Wissen verfüge und sie möge sich an den damaligen SHG-Leiter Herrn L. wenden. Das schwöre ich ist meine ganze Beteiligung an der Affaire.
Ob Vorstandsmitglieder ein Honorar bekommen, habe ich nie thematisiert und halte es auch nicht für sehr wichtig. Zur Erklärung "Quisquilie". Gruß Reinardo

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Reinardo,

ich habe Dir nie unterstellt, in irgendeiner Weise an dem RBB-Beitrag beteiligt gewesen zu sein. Ausgerechnet Herr L. ist aber nun die allerschlechteste Referenzadresse für Deine Journalistin. Warum hast Du sie nicht an die Bundesgeschäftsstellenleiterin des BPS verwiesen? Ich habe so meine Vermutung, wie die beiden Journalistinnen, die damals für die RBB den Beitrag erstellten, auf die inkriminierten und zurückgezogenen Behauptungen kamen. Aus den eigenen Fingern gesogen werden sie die sich bestimmt nicht haben. Sie passen jedenfalls zu der in dem Film dokumentierten Behauptung von Frau L. "der BPS schuldet uns ein kleines Vermögen". Da kann Deine Journalistin keine sachliche Information erwarten.

Ralf

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,




> Nicht ganz Harald,
> 
> unter dem dritten Link öffnet sich der Text einer Richtigstellung zu falschen Tatsachenbehauptungen über den Deutschen Psoriasis Bund e. V


Aus unerfindlichen Gründen habe ich nicht hören können, was der Sprecher von RBB in den 34 Sekunden gesagt hat, und das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass ich nur auf einem Ohr hören kann und das nur mit knapp 60%. Es kam aus meinem PC kein Ton, obwohl die Lautsprecher intakt sind und auch auf Höchststufe eingestellt waren. Ist ja inzwischen auch unerheblich, weil sich möglicherweise neben dem BPS und den Psoriasis-Leuten auch noch andere Selbsthilfegruppen angegriffen gefühlt haben.

*Das*

nur zur Kenntnis, wie sich der ursprüngliche Link darstellt.

In *diesem Forum* kann man immerhin von einer Aktivistin das erfahren:

"Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir den Film auch gerne anschauen, aber "aus rechtlichen Gründen" ist dies nun wieder nicht mehr möglich.
Stattdessen gibt es ein Statement abzurufen, in welchem klargestellt wird, dass Mitglieder des Bundesverbands Prostatakrebs (BPS) rein ehrenamtlich arbeiten und kein Gehalt bekommen. Die Redaktion stellt dies klar und entschuldigt sich öffentlich. LG von Margot"

Manchmal kann man sich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass besonders aggressive Forumsaktivisten ein Ventil benötigen, um auch eine gewisse Profilneurose los zu werden. *Hier* ist das ein wenig umschrieben, und *hier* gibt es Hinweise, wie man sich durch ignorieren einer weiteren Diskussion entziehen kann, wie es schon oft auch per PN untereinander vorgeschlagen wurde.

Ich selbst bedauere aber, dass ich wieder einmal rückfällig geworden war, und somit erneut die Plattform am Leben erhalten hatte.
*
"Manche halten das für Erfahrung, was sie zwanzig Jahre falsch gemacht haben"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-  

Ralf. Ich schreibe Dir dazu noch eine PN. Die Fragen sind ja beantwortet und  Verbandsinterna interessieren sicherlich hier nicht.

Hvliemi . Cool down lieber Hvliemi. Du wirst noch bessere Anlässe bekommen, Dich mit mir anzulegen. Alte Soldaten sterben nicht so schnell. Sie verschwinden nur allmählich, sagt ein englisches Sprichwort.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------

